# Replacement doorknobs



## dumbunusedid (May 21, 2008)

We have a house full of Kwikset doorknobs. 2-3 bathroom/bedroom knobs need to be replaced as they are broken or the finish is worn off. Does anyone know where I can get older model doorknobs? I am attaching a picture of the print just in case you have seen such. These are not listed on Kwikset's website.

Terri


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Those things are from a forgotten era...Miami Vice, avocado-colored appliances, disco, etc! I doubt you'll find that style of knob through any normal channel or manufacturer. 

Unless you're somehow attracted to the specific appearance of those knobs, you should be able to buy doorknobs that will work just as well but are a little more modern. I'd just take one off and take the entire unit to the hardware store to make sure you're buying the same backset dimension and to make sure that the latch plate on the door edge will match the mortise in the door.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

If you really want to match the old knobs.. your best bet would be to look in your phonebook for a used window and door dealer. We've got a nice one here in Milwaukee who sells old hardware. (www.lisbonstorm.com)

But... honestly.. those knobs look pretty dated. Personally, I'd look into just replacing/upgrading the knobs in the whole house with something new.


----------



## dumbunusedid (May 21, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Those things are from a forgotten era...Miami Vice, avocado-colored appliances, disco, etc! I doubt you'll find that style of knob through any normal channel or manufacturer.
> 
> Unless you're somehow attracted to the specific appearance of those knobs, you should be able to buy doorknobs that will work just as well but are a little more modern. I'd just take one off and take the entire unit to the hardware store to make sure you're buying the same backset dimension and to make sure that the latch plate on the door edge will match the mortise in the door.



Ouch! Really? Avocado? that is just mean :wink:

I get your point. I do not mind the pattern - it is really just the same knob as the current models but with the pattern that I do not even notice for the most part. The issue is more that there are 3 that are giving us trouble while 19 are just fine.... replacing 21 just to get them to match ... 

Anyway, thanks for the advice. I will pass it on to the fella. We may get the downstairs matching and then do the upstairs a little later.

Terri


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry...Not trying to be mean. Just hackin' on you a little! :laughing:

Check out your options. I'm confident that you'll be able to match the color, but will probably not quite match the shape. They'll fit the door the same way though.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the finish is worn off, you can get them replated. If you really like them, it might be worth the cost. Most of the internals should be able to be replaced.
Ron


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

> The issue is more that there are 3 that are giving us trouble while 19 are just fine....replacing 21 just to get them to match ...


21? Oops.. sorry.. I guess I just assumed everyone's house was like mine... I think I have 6 knobs total.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm afraid you won't find that knob design anymore, but Kwikset still makes Antique brass finish (U.S. 609) The closest design would be a Kwikset "Copa". A locksmith or door hardware company should be able to order them for you. If it is only the latchbolt that has failed, you can get a new part without replacing the entire knobset. You can also replace the knob return spring. There's not much else in a Kwikset. A little WD-40 in the cracks and crevices goes a long way to keeping door locks functioning for years.


----------

